# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Newbie Reborn

## asik

Salam buat semuanya, perkenalkan saya wawan domisili cibubur....
Mohon bimbingannya semua master2 disini...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, Om Wawan.

----------


## asik

Mohon bimbingan om slamet

----------


## Glenardo

Salam kenal om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

beuh.... judulnya newbie reborn...
Seperti om KOI PEMULA... yang selalu pemula

----------

